
Tesla crosses $100B stock market valuation in extended trading - belltaco
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-stocks/tesla-crosses-100-billion-stock-market-valuation-in-extended-trading-idUSKBN1ZL046
======
newyankee
Noob question: Does a higher valuation help expand faster ? So is it possivle
Tesla can now plan for GF5,6,7,8 at an accelerated timeline ?

~~~
thoughtstheseus
Higher valued companies usually have more capital to do things so timelines
may move up. Tesla has always been highly valued by the market though, even
their bonds.

